# F-14



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

This was taken 11/13/04 at the Cumming GA Tractor Show.

Thought you Farmall guys would like it.

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/DSCN1282.jpg' >


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

And I thought this was about the Tomcat.....ooops, no wonder this is not the aircraft forum......sorry!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice pic, thanks PS!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *And I thought this was about the Tomcat.....ooops, no wonder this is not the aircraft forum......sorry! *


Me too,


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Me too, *


Don't ya know those Tomcats would make a pretty darn nice furrow.......and quick like too......low pass, tail hook down, MIL power, to blow the weeds away, or Augmentor to burn the brush, clear out the groundhogs with Pheonix missiles, probably pretty handy to have around a farm.......

But that Red F14 is one heck of a nice looking tractor I certainly would be proud to own.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:furious: :furious: I don't know, but I think the misiles might cause more damage than the ground hogs!!


----------



## pgo12 (Nov 23, 2004)

thats a really sharp little widefront 14. thanks for the picture! pg


----------

